# تصميم جديد متحرك للرب يسوع المسيح + مفاجأة



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يونيو 2009)

سلام ونعمة​ 
النهاردة عملت تصميم جميل لرب المجد يسوع المسيح​ 
عايزة اقلكم انة خد معايا 5 ساعات في تصميمة​ 
من اول الخلفية سودا للشعاع للحركة لصورة الرب يسوع​ 
وبعدها الاية وحركتها وهاكذا​ 
المفاجأة بقى​ 
اللي عجبة التصميم وعاوز يغير الاية لاية تاني ​ 
يقولي عليها وانا اغيرهالوا ​ 
اسيبكم بقى مع التصميم ويارب يعجبكم​ 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

بجد بجد 

فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشه ​

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك فوق الرائعه ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2009)

انتى دايما تصميماتك مفاجأة بجد
بسم الصليب عليكى 
ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك يا فروشة​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)

*انتى دايما تصميماتك رااااائعه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

يستحق احلى تقييم  لفراشتنا الجميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## جيلان (9 يونيو 2009)

*يااا واد يا جامد انت
كل تصميماتك احلى من بعض يا قمرة
عسوول زيك والاية كمان

بصى الاية دى بحبها جدا

لا تخف لانى فديتك دعوتك باسمك انت لى

*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا جمل اخوات في الدنيا كلها ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (9 يونيو 2009)

على طول يا فرشة   تصميماتك مش روعة فوق الروعة   بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك مهوبتك  بجد  فوق الروعة


----------



## ميرنا (9 يونيو 2009)

تحفة يخربيت كدا


----------



## K A T Y (9 يونيو 2009)

_*ميتوصفش بجد يا فراشة*_

_*روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة*_

_*تسلم ايدك بجد يا قمر*_

_*ربنا يبارك ويبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يونيو 2009)

PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> على طول يا فرشة تصميماتك مش روعة فوق الروعة بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك مهوبتك بجد فوق الروعة


 


ميرنا قال:


> تحفة يخربيت كدا


 



K A T Y قال:


> _*ميتوصفش بجد يا فراشة*_​
> 
> _*روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة*_​
> _*تسلم ايدك بجد يا قمر*_​
> ...


 
ميرسي جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا

 :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2009)

*وااااااااااو 
كنت ناويه اطنش ومقيمش بس قدام الجمال ده مقدرش طبعاااااااا هههههههه
احلى تقيييييييم لاحلى وأطيب فراشه فى منتدانا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يونيو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وااااااااااو *
> *كنت ناويه اطنش ومقيمش بس قدام الجمال ده مقدرش طبعاااااااا هههههههه*
> *احلى تقيييييييم لاحلى وأطيب فراشه فى منتدانا*


 ميرسي يا احلى دون دون في الدنيا على الرد العسل والتقييم الجامد دا :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يونيو 2009)

*يا جمالك  يا مرمر 
بجد فنانة 

والاية جميلة جدا والصورة روووعة

الرب يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتي​*


----------



## grges monir (9 يونيو 2009)

لالالالالامش حلوة خالص دى تحفة بس
نمسك الخشب  فراشة لحسن تتحسدى ههههههههه
دايما مبدعة كدة يارب
ربنا يبارك حياتك واسرتك وخدمتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا جمالك يا مرمر​*
> *بجد فنانة *​
> *والاية جميلة جدا والصورة روووعة*​
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتي*​


 


grges monir قال:


> لالالالالامش حلوة خالص دى تحفة بس
> نمسك الخشب فراشة لحسن تتحسدى ههههههههه
> دايما مبدعة كدة يارب
> ربنا يبارك حياتك واسرتك وخدمتك


 
ميرسي قوي قوي قوووووووووي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 يونيو 2009)

*جامد يافوشي​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 يونيو 2009)

*



*

*تحفه بجد تجنننن*
*شغل هايل يا فراشتنا الجميله*
*تسلم ايدك *
*وتعيشي وتصميملنا*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يونيو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *جامد يافوشي​*


 



mero_engel قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي كتيييييييييييييييييييير 

 :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2009)

*بجد بجد جمييييييييييييييلة موووووووووووووت
مرسيه يا احلي فراشة في الدنيا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2009)

*لا مش حلو


























ده رهيب ملوش حل 
بجد تسلم ايدك
يستاهل احلي تقيم بجد
بس للاسف كالعاده


​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بجد بجد جمييييييييييييييلة موووووووووووووت​*
> 
> *مرسيه يا احلي فراشة في الدنيا*


 



ayad_007 قال:


> *لا مش حلو​​​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ميرسي جدا جدا بجد

ولا يهمك يا عياد كفاية ردك 
​


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2009)

*شكله كتييير حلووو
ربنا يحافظ على موهبتك ويزيدها
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> جميل جدا


 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *شكله كتييير حلووو​*
> _*ربنا يحافظ على موهبتك ويزيدها*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 ميرسي جدا بجد تشجيعكم جميل ​


----------



## vetaa (9 يونيو 2009)

*تحفه بجد
ميرسى يا قمر
ودايما كده تبدعى
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا فتوت يا سكرة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2009)

يا فرووووووووش يا جامد 

رافعة راسى دايما كده يا حماتى

ههههههه

بجد تحفففففة كالعادة 

ليييييكى عندى تقييم بس لما ينفع 

روك شكله مش عايزنى أقيمك الحقى بقى هههههه

تسلم الأيادى ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا احلى بنوتة في الدنيا

لا روك طيب حرااااااااام هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي يا احلى بنوتة في الدنيا
> 
> لا روك طيب حرااااااااام هههههههه​



يخليييييكى ليا يا أحلى فروش :t4::t4::t4:

سبونا نعيش اللحظة بقى :smile01​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا استاذة ام ميكو
الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2009)

تحفة يا فووووووووووشى بجد
ويستاهل اجمل تقييم
يسوع يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> يخليييييكى ليا يا أحلى فروش :t4::t4::t4:​
> 
> 
> سبونا نعيش اللحظة بقى :smile01


 بتسف انا ههههههههه​


كليمو قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا استاذة ام ميكو
> الرب يبارك تعبك
> ​



 ميرس يا كليمو بجد ​


ponponayah قال:


> تحفة يا فووووووووووشى بجد​​​
> 
> ويستاهل اجمل تقييم
> 
> يسوع يباركك يا قمر​




ميرسي يا سكرة :Love_Letter_Send:
​


----------



## girgis2 (11 يونيو 2009)

*أية الابداااع ده*

*ربنا يبارك في موهبتك وخدمتك*

*مبروووك عالتقييمات*

*تستاهلي كل خير*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي قوي يا جرجس كلك زوووق

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

*جميل اوى اوى يافروش
بجد فى منتهى الروعة 
مرسى يا قمر ربنا يباركك*


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_ 
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## cross of jesus (12 يونيو 2009)

*روووووووووووعه خالص

تسلم ايدكى 

ميرسى يا فراشه على التصميم

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## cross of jesus (12 يونيو 2009)

*روووووووووووعه خالص

تسلم ايدكى 

ميرسى يا فراشه على التصميم

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## gofy (12 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك فوق الرائعه 

وياريت تعلمينا فى حلقات ازاى نعمل هذه الصور الجميلة*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *جميل اوى اوى يافروش*
> *بجد فى منتهى الروعة *
> *مرسى يا قمر ربنا يباركك*


 



كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_​
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_


 



cross of jesus قال:


> *روووووووووووعه خالص​*​​
> 
> *تسلم ايدكى *​
> *ميرسى يا فراشه على التصميم*​
> *يسوع يملا قلبك*​


 



gofy قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك فوق الرائعه *​
> 
> 
> *وياريت تعلمينا فى حلقات ازاى نعمل هذه الصور الجميلة*​




ميرسي لمروركم الرائع وتعليقاتكم المشجعة 

جوفي انشاء الله حبيبتي​


----------



## bent almalk (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## amad_almalk (12 يونيو 2009)

تصميم رائع

مرسيىىىىىىى علي التصميم يا فراشه

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2009)

bent almalk قال:


>


 



amad_almalk قال:


> تصميم رائع​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىى علي التصميم يا فراشه​
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


ميرسي جدا جدا جدا ​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 يونيو 2009)

بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ياقمر
تحفة جدا جدا جدا جدا
انا مبقيتش عارفة اديكي تقييم تانى​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يونيو 2009)

*تحفة يا فروووووووشة
تسلم ايدك
يستحق التقييم​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ياقمر
> 
> تحفة جدا جدا جدا جدا​
> انا مبقيتش عارفة اديكي تقييم تانى


 كفاية ردك عليا حبيبتي ​


+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *تحفة يا فروووووووشة​*​
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *يستحق التقييم*​




 ميرسي يا عسل ​


----------



## tena_tntn (14 يونيو 2009)

تصميم جميل 
شكرا


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 يونيو 2009)

*تصميم رائع من تصميماتك الجميلة 

 مرسى يا قمر الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي جدا جدا جدا ​


----------



## dodo jojo (18 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> سلام ونعمة​
> النهاردة عملت تصميم جميل لرب المجد يسوع المسيح​
> عايزة اقلكم انة خد معايا 5 ساعات في تصميمة​
> من اول الخلفية سودا للشعاع للحركة لصورة الرب يسوع​
> ...



تصميم تحفه يا فراشه ربنا يمله قلبك محبه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا دودو ​


----------



## st-mary (21 يونيو 2009)

هية فعلاً مفجئة رائعة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
انا كان عندى سؤال 
انتى اذاى بتصممى الصور 
ياريت لو فيها تعب 
وشكرة تعبك

:big29::big35::16_4_10::018A1D~146:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

st-mary قال:


> هية فعلاً مفجئة رائعة
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> انا كان عندى سؤال
> ...


 
بصممها ببرنامج الفوتوشوب 

ميرسي على مرورك حبيبتي :16_4_10:​


----------



## sapry (22 أغسطس 2009)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا فراشه
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Coptic Mena (30 أغسطس 2009)

*حقيقى صورة روعة جدا يافراشة 
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (31 أغسطس 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> سلام ونعمة​
> النهاردة عملت تصميم جميل لرب المجد يسوع المسيح​
> عايزة اقلكم انة خد معايا 5 ساعات في تصميمة​
> من اول الخلفية سودا للشعاع للحركة لصورة الرب يسوع​
> ...



واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو يا فوشى ايه الحلاوه دى كلها انا عايز اية احبك يارب يا قوتى وتحت dodo jojoبس ياريت متكونش متحركه وشكرااااااا كتييييييييير يا قمر على
ردك وربنا يبارك موهبتك


----------



## dodo jojo (31 أغسطس 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو يا فوشى ايه الحلاوه دى كلها انا عايز اية احبك يارب يا قوتى وتحت dodo jojoبس ياريت متكونش متحركه وشكرااااااا كتييييييييير يا قمر على
> ردك وربنا يبارك موهبتك



اسف يافوشى انا قصدى شكرااااااااااااا كتييييييييير يا قمر على الصور


----------



## مارينا مسعود (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسة على الموضوع الجامد


----------



## MAJI (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك تعبك
جميل جدا
خاصة فكرة الوهج الخارج من يسوع 
هو نور العالم 
الذي لاينطفئ ابدا
شكرا لك فراشة مسيحية
والى مزيد من الابداع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين على مروركم الرائع الجميل ​


----------



## bocyd (10 ديسمبر 2010)

تصميم جميل جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعبك
ويبارك فى حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي كتير ليك ​


----------

